# Poorly Designed Crate



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

This woman states her puppy was killed due to a poorly designed crate - from her photos, she has a valid issue with the crate.....


http://www.kennelsafety.com//


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

That's horrible. I couldn't imagine finding my puppy dead like that.  

Good information though. Thanks for shareing it.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*not only petmate*

I know this doesnt help now but when I got my first crate, it was not a petmate but the person told me to tie wrap the crate together to prevent this kind of thing.Thanks Chris


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

Chris thanks for your post. I spent a few hours today cleaning out the back of my truck and zip tying the corners of my petmate kennels. Justin


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I read this site some time ago and immediately zip tied my crates.

Roger


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

That is horrible - and also eerie. 

I sent my husband (Kennel Boy) off to Palm Springs with one of my washouts/his gun dog, along with one of those crates. The first night he used it, the dog had it apart, and my husband had to use wire ties to keep it together. 

Had I seen this post, the crate would have been cut into pieces and taken to the landfill.


----------

